# Garmin Cadence Sensor Magnet



## DiddlyDodds (12 Sep 2017)

Does anyone have a spare on of these lying around


----------



## mick160 (12 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Does anyone have a spare on of these lying around
> View attachment 373128



any magnet will do. When I lost mine I just used a strong round magnet on the end of the pedal threads to replace it.


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2017)

Evans sell for £8 or so
https://www.evanscycles.com/garmin-speed-cadence-sensor-spare-parts-00103957


----------



## T4tomo (13 Sep 2017)

little round magnet off eBay on your pedal spindle end is much neater anyway


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Sep 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Cadence-Magnet-Computer-Mobius/dp/B00LR21626 Much better but don't know why you would want three, I had to use two once stuck together I think.

Gets rid of the ugly plastic strap.


----------



## Tommy2 (13 Sep 2017)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172855423607

Same as above
I've replaced the magnets on all my bikes with these.
I think I have a Garmin one at home though if you really want.


----------



## Venod (13 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> but don't know why you would want three



I needed three, for three bikes.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Sep 2017)

Cheers i will get one off ebay .


----------



## Kefrider (15 Oct 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172855423607
> 
> Same as above
> I've replaced the magnets on all my bikes with these.
> I think I have a Garmin one at home though if you really want.



I bought one but dont have enough clearance between the pedal and the frame so the sensor gets knocked off. Any ideas?


----------



## Kefrider (15 Oct 2017)

T4tomo said:


> little round magnet off eBay on your pedal spindle end is much neater anyway


I just put one on but there's not enough clearance between the spindle end and the bike frame so the sensor gets knocked off when it hits the frame


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Oct 2017)

Will it not mount further down the crank arm where the Garmin one would go?


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> Will it not mount further down the crank arm where the Garmin one would go?



How will it stay in place?


----------



## Kefrider (15 Oct 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> Will it not mount further down the crank arm where the Garmin one would go?


The crank arm isnt magnetic so it wont stick


----------



## Tommy2 (16 Oct 2017)

@DiddlyDodds You want my spare one?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Oct 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> @DiddlyDodds You want my spare one?



Thanks for the offer but i have one now.


----------

